# any guess to value?



## rattlesnakerich (Jul 4, 2008)

newbie here, any guess on value of this?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, it's yellow. Other than that, you have given us zero information.


----------



## rattlesnakerich (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry, i saw these at a online auction. i was hoping maybe someone here had run across them before and knew if there was any value in the plating as far as stripping them for gold


----------



## Noxx (Jul 4, 2008)

It's hard to impossible to tell the thickness of a gold plating by a picture.


----------



## Never_Evil (Jul 5, 2008)

What is the scale on those? Are those decorative 2" tall or are they 8" tall drinking cups? What is the structure made of, plastic, metal, glass? Have you contacted the seller on the item?


----------



## rattlesnakerich (Jul 5, 2008)

sorry to take so long to reply, was gone out for the 4th to visit. dont have any other info, not much given by auction site. thats why i was hoping someone here might have seen or dealt with these items before. hate to buy a pig in a poke as it were. they're going for ten dollars so far.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 6, 2008)

I just did some gold plated plates, drinking glasses and a lamp, they did not add up to even a 1mm bead. 12 plates, 4 glasses, 1 lamp, plus 4 lb of fashio jewerly.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 6, 2008)

Try calculating the value assuming 50-100 mk'' thickness or try to find most common used thicknesses in decorative plating.You will get very very apx. value. Compare it with the price.If this couldn't help then i would agree that it is hard to estimate the gold content.


----------



## rattlesnakerich (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks to all, auction has passed. i'll just chalk it up to learning curve. thanks anyway.....snake


----------



## Gotrek (Jul 7, 2008)

They're probably just brass anyways.


----------

